# Went wedding dress shopping yesterday!



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I am getting married in July and I began the search for a wedding dress about a month ago. I found one online that I absolutely loved and I immediately told my mom "this is my dress". Well about 2 weeks ago I looked it up online again and the page said that the dress was no longer available. :mecry:
Well I went to David's bridal yesterday and one of the first dresses I saw was the one I had wanted! They had only 3 left and there was an hour wait so I stood by the dresses ready to kick anyone's butt who tried to take them.
I tried it on, I loved it, and it only needs a slight alteration! They had me try on another dress just for fun but there was no way I was changing my mind about which dress I wanted.
I've been in a funk lately but I did enjoy myself last night. Except for the part where the employee insisted on dressing me. Like she was literally in the dressing room with me the entire time and would not even let me put on the bra by myself. I am a very private person with my body and I don't even like people I know touching me. So that really really bothered me.
Anyway, here are some pics! I'm not including pics of the other dress I tried on or the bridesmaid dresses. If anyone wants to see them let me know and I will post them!



















Me and my mom








































































I'm wearing cowgirl boots at my wedding lol




































First look at myself in the dress


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

looking radiant Jen!!! absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I love that dress! Congratulations


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the dress! You look amazing!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous Jen ! Absolutely gorgeous  
i hope your fiancé doesn't look through the forum , I wouldn't want him to see you in your dress :shocked:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful dress and you look so happy in the pics. I think the boots are cute too. Oh and in my experience that is just how bridal shop workers are, they always want to be right up on you, they were at my fitting and at every fitting I have ever went to with friends. I think it is because they are afraid you won't know how to put something on, and because they don't want the dresses accidentally damaged in anyway. It is super annoying though, I agree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Stunning dress! You look lovely in it! and the boots add a lovely touch


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Amazing! You look gorgeous too!! I love your boots with the dress


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it, the boots are an awesome touch! Congratulations!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You look gorgeous !! Congrats on your special day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So beautiful, congrats


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Dude here. 

Your future husband is a lucky man!


----------

